# Non-mortise hinge install



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Am having an awful time installing some non-mortise hinges on a box i made. When i drill the holes and screw it in, 2 different things happen. The first is that the front edge of the box doesnt close, the second problem is that nothing lines up. Any help would be appreciated on solving this issue. It has been way too long working on stupid hinges. 

Nick


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If the front of the lid doesn't close, shim under the backside of the bottom leaf.

As far as everything lining up, that is a layout problem. :smile:

EDIT...
Non mortise hinges are not meant for boxes, They will hold the top up the thickness of the leaves. You can shim them, but that will open the backside. Your call.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A non-mortise hinge can be mortised in for that application. As far as the lid not lining up with the box, it helps if you lay the lid where you want it on the box and take a pensil and draw the outline of the box on the underside. That way you know where to place the hinge. If you have already finished the box you could cover the underside with masking tape to mark the line.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

nblumert said:


> Am having an awful time installing some non-mortise hinges on a box i made. When i drill the holes and screw it in, 2 different things happen. The first is that the front edge of the box doesnt close, the second problem is that nothing lines up. Any help would be appreciated on solving this issue. It has been way too long working on stupid hinges.
> 
> Nick


What hinge are you using?








 







.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of the hinge that im using


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Mortise into the box, and it will work fine. :smile:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Check the screws- if they stick up to far (wrong screws) once seated, they will keep the lid from closing. Those look like the ones from woodcrafters- I have a bunch of them. Did not work. I get better ones on ebay for a buck each. I use on boxes all the time.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

mdntrdr said:


> Mortise into the box, and it will work fine. :smile:


how deep do i make the mortise, and do i do it for top and bottom ?
Nick


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

nblumert said:


> how deep do i make the mortise, and do i do it for top and bottom ?
> Nick


The thickness of the two leaves when parallel.

You could mortise the box only. :smile:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

nblumert said:


> Am having an awful time installing some non-mortise hinges on a box i made. When i drill the holes and screw it in, 2 different things happen. The first is that the front edge of the box doesnt close, the second problem is that nothing lines up. Any help would be appreciated on solving this issue. It has been way too long working on stupid hinges.
> 
> Nick


i do this all the time for the hinge, what i do is use a phillip's screw driver and put it in the hinge and close the lik past where it stop's than go over to the other side and close the lid again , now the lid will close, what you are doing is like springing the hinge, now as far as lining up the lid, put panter tape on the under side of the box lid now get the lid aligne on the box now go where the hinge's are and mark a line on the tape on the back of the hinge and the sides of the hinge now turn the box over so the lid lays on the flat surface and aligne the mark's on the hinge's , also now when that is done use a #1 phillips screw driver and push in the hinge hole's for a mark where to drill the hole's for the screws, or a awal ? when that is done remove the tape and drill the holes, put hinge on and now the lid will be on square, i also made a jig with 2 pieces of wood like 7" tall and made a 45 so that i could stand it up to the box at the end's and put the lid on and it would make the lid and box square do this to both sided , do this after you put tape on the lid , i have made 100's of box's and that is how i do it, good luck , hope i ididn't make to many typo's


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would only mortise the hinge in the box or the lid and slightly less than the thickness of the hinge. If you go too deep the lid will bind against the box.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I finished the box and delivered it to my customer. Thanks again for all the help. 
Nick


----------

